# How long does it take to move a villager out



## BluePing (Apr 16, 2020)

So I want Canberra to move out and I spoke to her the first day but I’ve ignored her now and I’m hoping she’ll move out ASAP. Does anybody know how long it takes to move someone out without TT


----------



## Shydragon (Apr 16, 2020)

I've got Iggly in boxes and I'm pretty sure the timeline was like... Day 1: invited from mystery island, Day 2: he moves in, Day 3 and 4: He's in town, Day 5: He asks to move out, Day 6 (today): in boxes.

Granted, I didn't ignore him and just talked to him normally. The trick is, wait until they're walking around with a though bubble and then talk to them. This can be one of a few things: a gift, an offer to sell an item, a request for a task, absolutely nothing, or they'll want to move out. I also think that they might ask to move out when they call and run up to you, but I'm not sure.


----------



## BluePing (Apr 16, 2020)

Shydragon said:


> I've got Iggly in boxes and I'm pretty sure the timeline was like... Day 1: invited from mystery island, Day 2: he moves in, Day 3 and 4: He's in town, Day 5: He asks to move out, Day 6 (today): in boxes.
> 
> Granted, I didn't ignore him and just talked to him normally. The trick is, wait until they're walking around with a though bubble and then talk to them. This can be one of a few things: a gift, an offer to sell an item, a request for a task, absolutely nothing, or they'll want to move out. I also think that they might ask to move out when they call and run up to you, but I'm not sure.


Thank you, I was concerned I was gonna be stuck with her for ages before she’d be able to move out


----------



## Believe (Apr 16, 2020)

On the flip side ive wanted one of my starting villagers to move out since day 1 and he still hasn't asked and with the time traveling im on like day 50 ;-;


----------



## BluePing (Apr 16, 2020)

Believe said:


> On the flip side ive wanted one of my starting villagers to move out since day 1 and he still hasn't asked and with the time traveling im on like day 50 ;-;


Oh dear  I hope I can get her to move out then even if she doesn’t move out she might grow on me and I’ve still got 5 spaces free for others to move on but her face is just kinda scary... I think it’s the excessive blush and angry eyebrows


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 16, 2020)

I haven't had any villager, let alone a specific one, ask me to move out in 12 days now


----------



## BluePing (Apr 16, 2020)

ctar17 said:


> I haven't had any villager, let alone a specific one, ask me to move out in 12 days now


Someone said about some 15 day cycle or something i don’t really know much about it but I’m hoping she’ll move out before then I’m hoping I get lucky and it’s like a week


----------



## Boo. (Apr 16, 2020)

I ignored Hazel for 2.5 weeks before she decided to move out. Then I found her again on a mystery island and she didnt recognise me.


----------



## BluePing (Apr 16, 2020)

Boo. said:


> I ignored Hazel for 2.5 weeks before she decided to move out. Then I found her again on a mystery island and she didnt recognise me.


That’s what I’m trying to do just ignore her for the whole time  and I can’t believe the villagers don’t recognise you when they move away


----------



## Boo. (Apr 16, 2020)

To be fair Hazel had the plague for a week and was stuck in her house. I didnt talk to her but I'm not sure if this prolonged her staying.


----------



## BluePing (Apr 16, 2020)

Boo. said:


> To be fair Hazel had the plague for a week and was stuck in her house. I didnt talk to her but I'm not sure if this prolonged her staying.


Yeah I don’t know whether to talk to Canberra or not because I don’t really know what encourages them to leave more


----------



## Believe (Apr 16, 2020)

I will say I probably get a move out request every 4-5 in-game days! I typically play at least a few hours in each day so I feel I get the maximum amount of engagement with my villagers / give them enough time to get to the thought bubble stage so don't lose hope


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 16, 2020)

BluePing said:


> Yeah I don’t know whether to talk to Canberra or not because I don’t really know what encourages them to leave more



Why don't you like Canberra?


----------



## BluePing (Apr 16, 2020)

Believe said:


> I will say I probably get a move out request every 4-5 in-game days! I typically play at least a few hours in each day so I feel I get the maximum amount of engagement with my villagers / give them enough time to get to the thought bubble stage so don't lose hope


That’s good to hear I was feeling like it was going to take ages without TT but with around 4-5 days in theory she should be gone within a month or so I hope anyways

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



thelonewanderer said:


> Why don't you like Canberra?


I mean her eyes are cute and when she claps or waves she’s cute but she has like an angry resting face. Like her eyebrows and excessive use of blush make her seem a little intimidating. I haven’t really got to know her character too well but I don’t think I’ll be able to get over her angry looking face and I’d rather get other villagers in her place as soon as possible


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 16, 2020)

BluePing said:


> That’s good to hear I was feeling like it was going to take ages without TT but with around 4-5 days in theory she should be gone within a month or so I hope anyways
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> ...



Ah that make sense.  I guess I like angry looking villagers.  I believe Rolf is my favorite looking angry villager.  Also Octavian is also really angry looking as well.  I have Lobo and he a cranky but he doesn't look angry so kind of disappointing.


----------



## BluePing (Apr 16, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Ah that make sense.  I guess I like angry looking villagers.  I believe Rolf is my favorite looking angry villager.  Also Octavian is also really angry looking as well.  I have Lobo and he a cranky but he doesn't look angry so kind of disappointing.


Yeah I think that’s why I don’t like her. I always looked at Rolf and Octavian and thought they looked too angry and so I went more for Bianca and Zucker because they looked cuter and less angry


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 16, 2020)

I just played for a lot today, and still no one asked lol

One villager did have the thought bubble TWICE today, he gave me something both times.
Currently 12 days and no one has asked


----------



## Loriii (Apr 16, 2020)

It could take around 7 to 15 days or probably a little more but not more than 20 days especially if your town is full. I've moved out three of my villagers in exchange of "dreamies" and that's what I've noticed.


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

ctar17 said:


> I just played for a lot today, and still no one asked lol
> 
> One villager did have the thought bubble TWICE today, he gave me something both times.
> Currently 12 days and no one has asked


Yeah it’s seems like it just varies based on luck

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



Loriii said:


> It could take around 7 to 15 days or probably a little more but not more than 20 days especially if your town is full. I've moved out three of my villagers in exchange of "dreamies" and that's what I've noticed.


Okay that’s fine then 20 days doesn’t seem bad, I just wanna get my town with no villagers I necessarily dislike


----------

